# Touch: Chapter 9 (Part 2)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nadia stopped. "How are you so sure?"

"There's something he hasn't told you."

"What?"

"He's using you."

Nadia grimaced. "Well, of course he is using me. He is helpless otherwise."

"No, I don't mean that way..." he sighed again. They were walking in a hallway, and he led Nadia again into a more secluded area, where no one was walking.

"As a dear friend of Andrei, I know his character quite well. His great features, but also a few others not so great. One of them is his pride about his reputation. You see, he's quite an independent spirit, and asking anyone's help to do anything is quite humiliating for him. Believe me, I've seen it."

"Oh, I believe you, I've seen it too."

"You have? There you go. Well, here's one question I need to ask you. Do you know about music copyright?"

"No, not really."

"So then, you haven't likely heard the term 'Collaborative Composition Royalty Partnership' then."

"No... I haven't..."

"Well, it's a law that's been around for quite a while that those who collaborate in a composition share royalties after its completion."

"But I'm not composing the music, I'm just dictating."

"But what's the difference? It's your handwriting, how can he prove that you haven't done any? And are you absolutely sure you haven't helped him in any way?"

Nadia thought for a moment. What he was saying was giving her a bad feeling.

"Yes, I gave him a suggestion for something, and he liked it so he implemented it. But I haven't truly composed a single note."

"What you are doing is enough, however, to get your name signed with his compositions as a collaborative composer. Don't you see what I'm telling you here?"

Nadia felt a chill down her spine.

"Yes, I do," she said softly, going pale. "He never told me anything... it all makes sense now!"

A sudden pain of offense stung her spirit, and she went livid as she began to describe her suspicion to Maxim.

"This is why he was giving me such poor excuses before! He kept telling me I was exactly what he wanted, no matter my skill or musical abilities. All he told me was to do what he said, and to tell no one else. Yes, this is what he was keeping from me! The money too, what a wretched bribery... he was keeping me ignorant of my rights while composing something for his own benefit! He wouldn't want to show himself subservient to the pen of someone else, let alone a woman. Of course he wanted someone oblivious with music copyright regulation." Nadia became more and more angry while she said these things. "How arrogant of him! This is an outrage!"

"Now, calm down Miss Nikolova," Maxim soothed sympathetically. "It might not be all of that. But I'm glad I told you because you have apparently been kept in the dark. What you've been working on seems to be of great value to you, personally. However, there's still trouble for you ahead..."

"Now what?" Nadia demanded.

"How are you going to get your right?"

"I don't know..."

"I do."

"Then how?"

"Let me think now exactly how to put this..." he furrowed his brow, thinking hard. "This may be what you have to do. When you complete something, bring it to me. As a woman, you will have no way of crediting the music, but I will vouch for you. I will say you helped me, and so you will get your right. Gavrilov will never have to know. Then, you will be settled."

Nadia frowned. "Then... how will the publishers be sure it was his work?"

Voronim laughed. "Indeed, that will be a challenge. We'll get to that eventually though, you'll see."

"Well, alright."

"So, what is he working on right now?"

"Uh," Nadia felt so completely uncovered that she could no longer resist his questions. "Well... we're currently working on the 2nd movement of his 2nd symphony."

Voronin became grave in a flash. "You're serious? A whole symphony?... Those are huge in royalties..."

"Are they?"

"Yes... if it's a really good work, you could make probably thousands, even tens of thousands of rubles, a lifelong pension."

Nadia gaped. It was only until then she realized what a serious business the music world was.

"Maxim... thank you for telling this," she replied gravely. Almost involuntarily, she embraced him with a hug.

Maxim was a little startled by this display of affection, but then he relaxed himself.

"You are a remarkable girl, Nadia. I hope we can... grow in friendship."

"Yes, I would love that..." Nadia stood up straight and looked into Maxim's eyes. She saw love.

"So, about going to that concert... you don't have to come. Instead, remain vigilant with Gavrilov. Don't reveal that you know anything, and especially don't reveal our plan, that's of utmost importance. Just remember your future. The future is everything. And you won't regret it."

"I will do my best."

Maxim left Nadia there in the hall, and she looked on. A sudden melancholy came over her.

All her emotions would already have to be guarded away that evening.


----------

